# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicios de asesoria legal agricola

## wgalloso

*WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS - ABOGADO*  *OFRECE SUS SERVICIOS DE:* Constitución de AsociacionesConstitución de SociedadesElaboración de actas - poderesTramites RegistralesRedacción de contratosAsesoria legal para adquisición de inmueblesElaboración de InformesSaneamiento físico legal de inmuebles- titulaciónEscrituras públicas de compra-venta (minutas)Procedimientos no contenciosos NotarialesAsesoria en habilitaciones urbanasAsesoria en el campo agricola (laboral, redacción de contratos, solucicón de controversias, etc).NEXTEL: 99 - 832*4190
EMAILS: wgalloso@hotmail.com wg.inform@cion.com.pe wgalloso@cal.org.peTemas similares: Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales Busco Asesoría para implementar Cámara de Maduración. Asesoria en Produccion organica Sector forestal podría exportar por US$ 3,000 millones anuales con marco legal promotor, considera Adex

----------


## hdelfierro

Estimado Sr. Galloso: 
Soy chileno y estoy interesado en crear una empresa agricola en Peru. Le agardecere me señales ¿cuales son los requisitos a cumplir por un extranjero?, ¿cuanto tarda esto?, ¿cual es el costo aproximado?. Dea natemano muchas gracias por sus comentarios. 
Atentamente 
Hugo del Fierro hdelfierro@chile-productos.cl

----------

